# Fighting War Dogs of World War II



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Just got this in the mail.







If anyone would like to see the whole booklet, I have it uploaded to my Fotki, here - http://abbyk9.fotki.com/mwdcollectibles/booksmagazines/wwiiwardogs/


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow, very cool. thanks for uploading it to share!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You're welcome.









I have another war dog book in that album called "Private Pepper of Dogs for Defense", which is a children's book. No Shepherd in that one, though, it's about a Collie. 

When/if I get others, I will add them as well.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

great!







I would love to see more..even if it is not a shep








I think it is all very neat


----------

